# 257 WBY Mag



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone on here shoot the 257 wby mag?? I thought it would be a fun flat shooter so I picked one up! Its the Rem 700 stainless camo synthetic. Looks nice should be a fun one to play with?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yep, I have a Mark V. Nice gun, great caliber.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What don't you have, 'goob?


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

Wyo do you mind sharing any of your favorite loads ? Mine has the 26" barrel.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> What don't you have, 'goob?


A) .256 Newton
B) .505 Lotts
C) .17/23 SMc
D) time to use what I have

igotta get 2wurk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a couple .257 Weatherbys. They are FUN gun to shoot. I have a load that shoots a 100gr TSX 3725fps. That's cookin'! I use 72.0 RL-22. I use to use 72.5, but it's a very hot load and RL-22 is pretty temperture sensitive and the lots have slightly different burn rates. The recomended OAL is 3.250 but I set mine at 3.180. It's a long jump to the lands. I not sure why but my Vanguard shoots the best there. I've never shot my Accumark so I couldn't tell you how that shoots.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Great gun. You will love it. I have the Remington CDL, stainless, fluted 257 WBY and it shoots hole into hole as often as I can hold still enough. Great purchase.

What optics are you throwing on it?


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

Im putting a 6-20 50mm Nitrex on it. Im just waiting for my rings and bases to get here so i can start the break in process.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a caliber that I have always been interested in. Just a thought on this: every now and then, someone posts a "what should I buy for big game?" topic and we give the good ol "buy a 7mm-08, 30-06, .300 WSM, .300 Win Mag, and the occasional .257 Roberts. The .257 WBY is rarely addressed, if ever. After reading Longbows post about a blazing fast 100 gr bullet, he got me thinking: why dont more people shoot this caliber? Or do lots of guys shoot it and just not mention it?

gwailow's post sure makes it sound better and better. How does it stand up on distance shots? How is barrel life?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> ..........................The recomended OAL is 3.250 but I set mine at 3.180. It's a long jump to the lands. I not sure why but my Vanguard shoots the best there.......................................quote]
> 
> Yes, they say the .257 Weatherby should be seated as long as possible for the best accuracy.
> 
> FYI - factory Weatherby 85 gr are 3.080" OAL.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

You know I was in a similar position about a year ago, still flip flopping back and forth about whether or not to buy one. I knew I wouldn't be able to afford an actual WBY(currently doing my MBA), so I was leaning towards a Vanguard or building one over the course of the next year or two...then I saw the Remington CDL, 26" barrel, stainless fluted, sweet looking gun. The wife fell in love with the cosmetics and that was definitely something in my favor.

As for distance, I haven't had a chance to really "play" with the long-range shooting yet but it is touted as the "flattest shooting 25 caliber". I have mine zeroed at 300 and shooting a 100gr TTSX @ about 3500 fps @ 600 yds it's still packing about 2400 Vfps, and 1300 ft/lbs and dropping about 20.2 in.

Barrel life just like any other gun depends on how hot you load 'em, how much you let your barrel cool off and how well you clean and maintain them. Not positive but I would imagine barrel life is much better than say a 25 WSSM.

Here's a couple pics of my last two groups I've shot out of it @ 100yds. I don't remember who it was on this forum that said "just buy it, you'll be glad you did", well they're right. It's almost unthroned my 7RUM as my favorite, if I start smacking milk jugs at 700 yards with it consistently, then it just may. Besides who wouldn't want the potential to hunt deer with a bullet going 4000fps?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are some fantastic groups gwailow! The 257 WBY and 240 WBY are such interesting calibers to me. They seem to have a lot of potential.

I ask about barrel life because certain calibers have gained the reputation of barrel burners (like the .300 WBY)

Where are you working on your MBA?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. The bottom group was actually my wife's shooting, she's always out doing me in about everything.

As for the MBA, I just started at Utah Valley. Not my first choice but the class schedule works great with the work and hunting schedule.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, those arent groups to scoff at. Thats for sure!

The recoil must not be bad if your wife likes shooting it.

UVU isnt something to be ashamed of! Thats awesome you are working toward your MBA! 8)


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Soft to shoot but packs a punch down range! love the .257 Weatherby from yotes to wapiti does the job quick!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Vmax said:


> Wyo do you mind sharing any of your favorite loads ? Mine has the 26" barrel.


I use 100 gr and 120 gr Nosler Partitions in front of IMR 4831 but I am still experimenting.

I have been messing with 85 gr but just can't find a combo that papers well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I was sitting in my library (AKA bathroom) looking at the Cabelas catalog and noticed something kinda cool about the .257 WBY. You can buy a box of 20 factory loads (100 gr SPTZ) for $37.99 or spend $35.99 for a new box of 20 brass...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Weatherb ... t=.257+wby

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Weatherb ... t=.257+wby

I just thought that was pretty cool because you can spend literally $2.00 more and get a loaded cartridge and save a tiny bit of time at the bench (if you arent too particular about what you are shooting)

Just thought that was cool and wanted to pass it along


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

gwailow said:


> I don't remember who it was on this forum that said "just buy it, you'll be glad you did", well they're right.


That'd be me. I'm a BIG, BIG fan of the .257 Weatherby. I'm pushing mine to 3725fps with 100 TSXs and RL22. It's a hot load I know but my gun handles it well and it's accurate. If I roast my barrel it's no problem, I've replaced quite a few barrels before. Not a big deal. 
It's not shooting groups like yours but it's a consistant 3/4 MOA gun.

As far as brass prices go, I like Norma brass but it is expensive. I use 7mm Mag or 264 Mag brass and run it through my .257 dies. I buy 50 Remington brass for $30. They come out perfect except the neck is a titch shorter than the Norma brass. You'll still have plenty of bearing surface to grip your bullet. It's a well-known practice.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... QgQ#at=130

Not trying to beat a deadhorse with a stick, but I saw this on Predator Masters, and was very entertained and thought I would pass it along. Makes me want a .257 even more
-O\__- -O\__- -O\__-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Any hot 25 cal is a winner in my book. I don't have a 257 Weatherby, but I have a 25-06 Ackley that is just a little less shooting 100grn bullets at 3560 in front of 61.5 grains of RL-22. Remember that Roy Weatherby, who could shoot ANYTHING he wanted chose the 257 as his personal favorite. I've found that most people who put down the 25's haven't spent much time with one at the bench or in the field. Who knows, my next barrell on one of my actions might just be chambered in 257 Weatherby.--SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I read that same story about Roy. If a legend like that feels so inclined to be that partial to a specific caliber... it may just be something worth taking a look at.

Too bad there arent more .25 bullet offerings for the hand loader. Maybe someday, but we can dream until then


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Too bad there arent more .25 bullet offerings for the hand loader. Maybe someday, but we can dream until then


This is true about bullet offerings, but I have found that the bullets offered will take care of anything that I want to do with a 25. While I love the 25's, I don't think they are ideal for elk and I don't hunt elk with mine, bet I could drop one right on it's face though! I think that if you look at the offerings from Nosler, Barnes, and Swift that you can find a bullet for any application, ie; Varmints= Nolser 85 grn BT Varmint loaded to 3550 fps. Antelope=100 grn swift Scirocco loaded to 3350 fps. For bigger deer or elk, the 115, 120 partition, or any of the heavier offerings from Barnes loaded to 3150. The Weathery mag will raise the bar by 200 fps or so with these bullets, lots of killability in a fun to shoot package.--------SS


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, they say the .257 Weatherby should be seated as long as possible for the best accuracy.

TSXs are the exception to this rule. They tend to like a lot of jump into the lands. Weatherbys have a lot of free bore and tend to shoot the TSXs very well for that reason.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Crystallan,
I'm new at this.......are you one of those funky spammer people?---------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bye bye Crystallan! Wish you would have been worth gettin to know


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The spammer has been zapped, we just completely delete them.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Weatherby incorporates freebore in their chambers in order to increase velocity. That is why there is such a jump to the lands. 
A friend has or had a MkV and a Vanguard in 257 Wby and it is his favorite caliber for deer. He actually likes the Vanguard better for hunting because it is lighter and in his case, more accurate than his MkV. This caliber is extremely flat shooting and doesn't have the distracting recoil of the bigger ultra-fast rounds.

The lack of popularity can be explained in that it is a proprietary cartridge with very expensive Weatherby ammo that is not chambered in a lot of rifles - and that for some unexplained reason, many feel that anything smaller than .30 caliber can't be a good game killer. This is not a round that appeals to the "_Get a 30-06, it is the best all-around caliber and has lots of bullet weights_" crowd.
It is not a plow horse - rather it is a race horse.


----------

